# Solved: Unable to install Starcraft II, Cannot connect.



## vantranist (Jul 27, 2010)

When i try and install Starcraft too, it doesn't recognize i am connected to the internet. But i have a connection and play games online all the time and can browse websites just fine.

I am on windows Vista. 

Steam doesn't seem to recognize im connected the internet either so its not just blizzard games. I can play games on steam fine, i just can't connect to the store. This has gone on for a few months.


----------



## vantranist (Jul 27, 2010)

I read another thread and was able to fix it on my own, thanks.

All i had to do was delete something in hjack this, The read below mine did the same thing to fix his problem. For anyone else running vista having these problems just delete R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555 

Check with people here before you do though. I just winged it, and got lucky


----------



## finallywerks (Jul 27, 2010)

vantranist said:


> I read another thread and was able to fix it on my own, thanks.
> 
> All i had to do was delete something in hjack this, The read below mine did the same thing to fix his problem. For anyone else running vista having these problems just delete R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
> 
> Check with people here before you do though. I just winged it, and got lucky


Joined just to say thank you. I bought the game at midnight opening just to get it home and get stuck in an infinite loop of patch prompts. Spent about 8 hours wrestling with the settings and ports and what have you on my router, modem, computer, etc... I just tried this and finally the downloader can connect. Hopefully more people with this problem can find this thread. Thanks again.


----------



## NocardSmith (Jul 30, 2010)

Vantranist, I'd appreciate it if you would post the link to that thread you read, because what you described how you fixed it in your post makes no sense to me at all. Delete R1?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

NocardSmith said:


> Vantranist, I'd appreciate it if you would post the link to that thread you read, because what you described how you fixed it in your post makes no sense to me at all. Delete R1?
> 
> Thanks, Joe


They are referring to the program HijackThis. You have to download it, install it, then run it. It shows you what's running on your computer and gives you the option of removing them. The previous users removed "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555". Then were able to install StarCraft II.


----------



## Pat1375 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi i am having the same problem as Vantranist can you please help me too? here is the Hijack program list

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:27:48 PM, on 01/08/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18470)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_ca&c=84&bd=Pavilion&pf=cndt
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: CInterceptor Object - {38D3FE60-3D53-4F37-BB0E-C7A97A26A156} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Pando\PandoIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.3572\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Pando Toolbar BHO - {E3EA4FD1-CADE-4ae5-84F7-086EEE888BE4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PandoBar\bar\1.bin\PANDOBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pando Toolbar - {E3EA4FD9-CADE-4ae5-84F7-086EEE888BE4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PandoBar\bar\1.bin\PANDOBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "c:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Health Check Scheduler] c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\HPHC_Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Patrick\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "c:\program files (x86)\steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Users\Patrick\Desktop\Random things i dont use often\Emulators\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: PokerStars - {3AD14F0C-ED16-4e43-B6D8-661B03F6A1EF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PokerStars\PokerStarsUpdate.exe
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (avg9emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Firewall (avgfws9) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\avgfws9.exe
O23 - Service: AVG9IDSAgent (AVGIDSAgent) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG9\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: dlcd_device - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\dlcdcoms.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1ca1e301363e20) (gupdate1ca1e301363e20) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - c:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Chasis Button Service (HPBtnSrv) - Unknown owner - c:\hp\HPEZBTN\HPBtnSrv.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9899 bytes


----------

